# Bluefish cakes



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Anyone have the recipe or a link for fishinmama's bluefish(crab cakes) ? It was posted here maybe 6-7 years ago. It was the only way i've ever gotten my family to eat fish.... Whatever happened to fishinmama anyway, she was a constant on the NC board ( I called her the link lady)?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

It may have been this one....

http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?14726-Blue-Fish-Recipe&highlight=bluefish recipe


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

WTF with the link editing? Got a forum feud going on, or something?

Bluefish "crab" cakes


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

And then there's this one, from a non-competing forum. 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?43121-Crabcake-recipe

According to her badge, she has been "suspended".


Bad girls rock.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey look, one more...


http://www.fishexplorer.com/co/fxrforum.asp?action=det&pid=160690


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks Solid, I dub thee the linkmaster. Best i can remember this one poached the blues in lemon, water, ummm etc... Then flaked it off and made cakes with it. First link looks pretty darned close after the poaching process.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I attempted a couple more, but they didn't post. They were "pending approval by a moderator", and apparently there is some sort of "forum feud" going on. (the others are on RDT)I don't know anything about that, I just wanted to share info, but I guess it goes like that.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Cute 

Thanks again Solid!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

solid7 said:


> And then there's this one, from a non-competing forum.
> 
> http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?43121-Crabcake-recipe
> 
> ...


I remember that one .... I do the poach then use old bay recipe for crab cakes ...


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

I always fileted and skinned the blues as statedand dropped the filets in boiling water. Once coocked through you can use a spoon to scoop out the dark fishy meat. Dice up the remainder. Add onion and green pepers as needed a.d follow the recipe on the back oc the old bay can. 
You can also buy the crab cake blend packs and just use the fish. Some kind of good.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

How do u get suspended in the first place? I mean RR being suspended is no suprise cause he went on a rant on SOS one time and that was funny


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

This really isn't the place to talk about getting "A Time Out" but if you read the Rules they will tell you and "Stirring The Pot" way to much is one way. Just like cooking, if you stir anything way to much you may not enjoy what comes out of that pot.


----------

